# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Newbie

## Louieblue

Been dealing with depression for long time but this is the worst just need advice someone to talk to Im on new tablets whats everyone one does it help them

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

Hi and welcome, you've come to the right place, everyone here is really friendly and welcoming  :):  I just started on sertraline a couple of weeks ago and they seem to have started working, what are you on?

----------


## OldMike

Hi Louiebluea, welcome to DWD, I've been on sertraline for many years and it certainly helps, you'll find us a friendly bunch here.

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome! What meds have you been put on? Im on a number of different meds and wouldnt have any sort of decent life without them.

----------


## Suzi

Hi and welcome! Have you ever had any therapy? Do you have a good support system around you?

----------


## Sissy

Hello there, and welcome to our loving and caring online family. What comes to medication, I am on voxra, and I seriously would be a spicy disaster without it. And I guess I am even with it, but that is still somehow under control now. Great you found your way here, support I got from these people has been outpouring. Hope you find this place as helpful as I did. These guys here are my heroes and heroines, and you won't find even an ounce of judgemental attitude from here, this place is my safe haven. And it can be yours too, if you let us support you.

----------

Jaquaia (28-08-18),Suzi (27-08-18)

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. I'm on vortioxetine after trying most of the ones I could. It's the only one that has ever got me anywhere near stable. Just about to start pregabalin too in the hope that it will get my anxiety under control. Stick with it, this is my 9th different medication, they find something that works eventually.

----------

